# Share your favorite movie quotes



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

These are just a few of my favorites.



Kilgore: Smell that? You smell that?

Lance: What?

Kilgore: Napalm, son. Nothing else in the world smells like that.

Kilgore: I love the smell of napalm in the morning.

~ Apocalypse Now (1979)

............


Johnny Fontane: Oh, Godfather, I don't know what to do, I don't know what to do...

Don Corleone: YOU CAN ACT LIKE A MAN! What's the matter with you? Is this what you've become, a Hollywood finocchio who cries like a woman? "Oh, what do I do? What do I do?"

~ The Godfather (1972)

............


Woman: You can't say Americans are not more violent than other people.

Fred: No.

Woman: All those people killed in shootings in America?

Fred: Oh, shootings, yes. But that doesn't mean Americans are more violent than other people. We're just better shots.

~ Barcelona (1994)


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

"Fat, drunk and stupid is no way to go through life son." - Dean Wormer (Animal House)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

'Say Hello To My Little Friend"-Tony Montana (Scarface)


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

From "Unforgiven"

Little Bill Daggett: “You, sir, are a cowardly son of a *****! You just shot an unarmed man.”
Will Munny: "Well, he should have armed himself if he's going to decorate his saloon with my friend."


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Charlie don't surf.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Mike Petrik said:


> From "Unforgiven"
> 
> Little Bill Daggett: "You, sir, are a cowardly son of a *****! You just shot an unarmed man."
> Will Munny: "Well, he should have armed himself if he's going to decorate his saloon with my friend."


There were a lot of memorable quotes in that movie.

Bill Munny: All right now, I'm comin' out. Any man I see out there, I'm gonna shoot him. Any sumbitch takes a shot at me, I'm not only gonna kill him, but I'm gonna kill his wife. All his friends. Burn his damn house down.

~ Unforgiven (1992)


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

"You're like a great meal. You make me feel stuffed...with FEELINGS!"

-- Mall Cop


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

"Here's Johnny"-One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

"How does a guy become a geek?" 

Tyrone Power (Nightmare Alley)


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Howard said:


> "Here's Johnny"-One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest


That was actually from "The Shining". Right actor, wrong movie.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

At about 3 minutes in...






'Was I in here last night and did I spend a $20 bill? Oh, thank 
goodness... I thought I'd lost it.'


----------



## Larry Poppins (Jan 14, 2014)

"Your revolution is over, condolences. The bums lost. Do you hear me, Lebowski? The bums will always lose!"

-The "other" Jeffrey Lebowski, the millionaire _The Big Lebowsk_i


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Larry Poppins said:


> "Your revolution is over, condolences. The bums lost. Do you hear me, Lebowski? The bums will always lose!"
> 
> -The "other" Jeffrey Lebowski, the millionaire _The Big Lebowsk_i


Pretty much anything from The Big Lebowski.

And here's something one of my all time favourite films, _"The Life And Death Of Colonel Blimp". 
_Superb film.

Major General Clive Wynne Candy - "You laugh at my big belly, but you don't know how I got it! You laugh at my moustache, but you don't know why I grew it. How do you know what sort of man I was - when I was as young as you are - forty years ago!"


https://www.dailyscript.com/scripts/thelifeanddeathofcolonelblimp.html


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Howard's post has reminded me of another Jack Nicholson movie.

Jake Gittes: But, Mrs. Mulwray, I goddamn near lost my nose. And I like it. I like breathing through it. And I still think you're hiding something.

~ Chinatown (1974)


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Shaver said:


> "How does a guy become a geek?"
> 
> Tyrone Power (Nightmare Alley)


In those days being dysfunctional & geeky was frowned upon. These days, such traits are almost celebrated.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

"He used to be a big shot". The Roaring Twenties, Cagney lies dying on the steps of the church.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Kingstonian said:


> "He used to be a big shot". The Roaring Twenties, Cagney lies dying on the steps of the church.


Excellent film that.

But the quite reminds me of this from Sunset Boulevard....



> Joe Gillis: You're Norma Desmond. You used to be in silent pictures. You used to be big.
> Norma Desmond: I am big. It's the pictures that got small.




And Sunset Boulevard has some other great lines.



> Joe Gillis: Norma, you're a woman of 50, now grow up. There's nothing tragic about being 50, not unless you try to be 25.





> Norma Desmond: I can't go on with the scene, I'm too happy. Mr. deMille, would you mind if I say a few words. Thank you. I just want to tell you how happy I am to be back in the studio making a picture again. You don't know how much I've missed all of you ...and I promise you I'll never desert you again because after 'Salome' we'll make another picture and another picture. You see, this is my life! It always will be! Nothing else! Just us, the cameras, and those wonderful people out there in the dark!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Odradek said:


> Pretty much anything from The Big Lebowski.
> 
> And here's something one of my all time favourite films, _"The Life And Death Of Colonel Blimp".
> _Superb film.
> ...


Powell & Pressburger can do no wrong! _The Life And Death Of Colonel Blimp _has it all, drama, humour pathos and bathos. Roger Livesy gives us a performance that is truly spectacular, Anton Walbrook is his usual charming self too. The device used to illustrate the passing of time (being stuffed animal heads appearing on a wall accompanied by sounds of gunshot) is so 'of its time'.

.
.

.
.
.
.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Stubbly said:


> In those days being dysfunctional & geeky was frowned upon. These days, such traits are almost celebrated.


Different type of geek, no chic, this is the kind of geek that was the lowest of the low in travelling carnivals.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Kingstonian said:


> "He used to be a big shot". The Roaring Twenties, Cagney lies dying on the steps of the church.


Good call and impossible to think of without also thinking of this:

"Mother of mercy, is this the end for Rico?"


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Kingstonian said:


> "He used to be a big shot". The Roaring Twenties, Cagney lies dying on the steps of the church.


Reminds me of the final scene of "Angels with dirty faces".


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Chouan said:


> Reminds me of the final scene of "Angels with dirty faces".


Oh don't! I weep softly every single time I view that. :redface:


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Shaver said:


> Powell & Pressburger can do no wrong! _The Life And Death Of Colonel Blimp _has it all, drama, humour pathos and bathos. Roger Livesy gives us a performance that is truly spectacular, Anton Walbrook is his usual charming self too. The device used to illustrate the passing of time (being stuffed animal heads appearing on a wall accompanied by sounds of gunshot) is so 'of its time'.
> 
> 
> .


Brilliant film, I'd never tire of watching it. That and "A Matter of Life and Death".


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Sam Kydd in "I'm Alright Jack".

" You silly c c c Clot !!!!"

A short line but a very well delivered one.
► 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Nayyn6pXiw

A wonderful film with lots of great lines, including Terry-Thomas who says of Fred Kite he is "an absolute shower !!!! Sort of chap who sleeps in his vest"


----------



## taylorgtr (Jun 1, 2013)

Unforgiven has so many great lines -

: It's a hell of a thing, killing a man. Take away all he's got and all he's ever gonna have. : Yeah, well, I guess they had it coming. 
: We all got it coming, kid.



> "Fat, drunk and stupid is no way to go through life son." - Dean Wormer (Animal House)


Chris Miller (one of National Lampoon's founders and a screenwriter on Animal House) wrote a book about the movie (his short stories were the basis of the movie). I bought a copy, and he autographed it with that quote.

One of my favorite movies - "Breaker Morant" (1980)

: Shoot straight, you bastards. - Don't make a mess of it!


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Kenneth Williams in "Carry on Cleo" - "infamy, infamy. They've all got it in for me!"

www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvs4bOMv5Xw


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Kingstonian said:


> Sam Kydd in "I'm Alright Jack".
> 
> " You silly c c c Clot !!!!"
> 
> ...


The Sam Kydd line reminds me of Bernard Breslaw as "Bunged-it-In" in "Carry on up the Khyber", _"Fakir off_!"


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

I thought this quite good


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Shaver said:


> Different type of geek, no chic, this is the kind of geek that was the lowest of the low in travelling carnivals.


True. That was a reference to circus freaks.


----------



## Aldous Rhisiart (Apr 8, 2014)

"The Sixth Sense"- I see Dead People


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

"You don't understand! I coulda had class. I coulda been a contender. I could've been somebody, instead of a bum, which is what I am." - On the waterfront


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

......"Why didn't you starve first?"
......................................'Baby Face' Martin

.
.
.

.
.
.
.

.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

^^^

Ah, yes, we called them Roosevelt's girls!!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^Well played , Sir!

:icon_hailthee:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you.

Sometimes, the best line is no line at all.






Just devastating.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

_"Leave the gun, take the cannoli"_ - Peter Clemenza


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Let's all be quiet and peaceable, have a few beers together, and listen to the music....and not make any wrong moves


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

You [email protected]#$%^d up. You trusted us.


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

"I know, right?" Needs the right context though. It's best when said out of context with no eye contact as though disinterested when someone angrily asks you a question, but it works in this scene too.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Sometimes, the best line is no line at all.
> 
> ...


Good choice. A superb scene.


----------



## dba (Oct 22, 2010)

US Marshal to Wyatt Earp: “I never met a rich man without a guilty conscience.”

Earp: “I already have a guilty conscience. Might as well have the money too.”

From “Tombstone”


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Violent ground acquisition sports, like football, are in fact a crypto-fascist metaphor for nuclear war.

--Derek Lutz, Back to School


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

*.........................
........................We got a thousand points and we won the game! 
...............Daddy and me came in first and now we won the real tank! 
...............................................We won! We won! 
*


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

My Cousin Vinny (1992)

Vinny: It is possible that the two yutes...
Judge Chamberlain Haller: Ah, the two what? Uh, uh, what was that word?
Vinny: Uh, what word?
Judge Chamberlain Haller: Two what?
Vinny: What?
Judge Chamberlain Haller: Uh, did you say, yutes?
Vinny: Yeah, two yutes.
Judge Chamberlain Haller: What is a yute?
Vinny: Oh, excuse me, your honor. Two Y-O-U-T-H-S.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

What about Casablanca? So many great quotes.

"I'm shocked--shocked-to find out gambling is going on here." "Your winnings, sir."

"What is your nationality?" "I'm a drunkard."

"Where were you last night?" "That's so long ago I don't remember." "Will I see you tonight?" "I never make plans that far ahead."

It's my favorite movie.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> What about Casablanca? So many great quotes.
> 
> "I'm shocked--shocked-to find out gambling is going on here." "Your winnings, sir."
> 
> ...


If you like these lines, you ought to dig up some of the old "Pat Novak for Hire" radio shows (they're available by podcast). Incredible hardboiled but hilarious dialogue, and spoken in Jack Webb's delicious deadpan they are killers. A few examples:

All you can do is try to make the books balance, and the easiest way to do that is to keep one hand on your billfold and the other hand on somebody else's.

"She sauntered in, moving slowly from side to side like 118 pounds of warm smoke." 

"Joe Feldman wasn't very friendly. He sat over in the corner of the cab and he didn't say a thing. He just kept looking at me and waiting, like a guy feeding arsenic to a rich aunt."


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

32rollandrock said:


> What about Casablanca? So many great quotes.
> 
> "I'm shocked--shocked-to find out gambling is going on here." "Your winnings, sir."
> 
> ...



If we stop breathing, we'll die. If we stop fighting our enemies, the world will die.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

'Oh look mommy, there's going to be a fire.'


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Tell me, who was it you left me for?

Was it Laszlo, or were there others in between?

Or aren't you the kind that tells?


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

The bookstore scene from The Big Sleep.

*"You know it just happens I got a bottle of pretty good rye in my pocket*. *I'd a lot rather get wet in here*."

_She: You gonna wait for him to come out?_
_He: Yeah._
_She: Well, they don't close for another hour or so. It's raining pretty hard._
_He: I got my car._
_Then he sees the look on her face._
__
_He: That's right, it is isn't it? You know it just happens I got a bottle of pretty good rye in my pocket. I'd a lot rather get wet in here._
_She: Well&#8230;_
_She shuts the door to the shop and turns the sign over to CLOSED._
_She: Looks like we're closed for the rest of the afternoon.

_


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

*The Postman Always Rings Twice (1946)*

Cora Smith: It's too bad Nick took the car.
Frank Chambers: Even if it was here we couldn't take it, unless we'd want to spend the night in jail. Stealing a man's wife, that's nothing, but stealing a man's car, that's larceny.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mama Mia

Favorite lines include virtually all of the singing group ABBA's lyrics incorporated in the script...great lines and great entertainment. I only wish we had been able to catch the stage version as well as the silver screen version of the event. 

Is ABBA still around? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> Mama Mia
> 
> Favorite lines include virtually all of the singing group ABBA's lyrics incorporated in the script...great lines and great entertainment. I only wish we had been able to catch the stage version as well as the silver screen version of the event.
> 
> *Is ABBA still around?* :icon_scratch:


Unfortunately not, but the next best thing:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Thank you, Sir, for the prompt reply and an excellent link, as well. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

When Mike (John Cussack), the haunted hotels writer finally gets to walk into Room 1408 for the first time to spend a night there, not having a clue what is going to happen, he is met by a very ordinary, very modern, mundane hotel room, nothing creepy about it at all, and his disappointed question to himself, "This is it?" is perhaps the most classic movie understatement of all time.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Marx Brothers - A Day At The Races



> Mrs. Upjohn: Dr. Hackenbush tells me I'm the only case in history. I have high blood pressure on my right side and low blood pressure on my left side.
> Dr. Leopold X. Steinberg: There is no such thing. She looks as healthy as any woman I ever met.
> Dr. Hackenbush: You don't look as though you've ever met a healthy woman.





> Whitmore: Just a minute, Mrs Upjohn. That looks like a horse pill to me.
> Dr. Hackenbush: Oh, you've taken them before.
> Mrs. Upjohn: Are you sure, Doctor, you haven't made a mistake?
> Dr. Hackenbush: You have nothing to worry about. The last patient I gave one of those to won the Kentucky Derby.
> ...


Marx Brothers - Monkey Business



> Captain Corcoran: I want you to know that I've been Captain of this ship for 22 years.
> Groucho: 22 years, eh? If you were a man, you'd go in business for yourself. I know a fellow started only last year with just a canoe. Now he's got more women than you could shake a stick at, if that's your idea of a good time.





> Groucho: How about you and I passing out on the veranda; or would you rather pass out here?
> : Sir, you have the advantage of me.
> Groucho: Not yet I haven't, but wait till I get you outside.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

MaxBuck said:


> "She sauntered in, moving slowly from side to side like 118 pounds of warm smoke."


Sounds like the "Monroe Walk."


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Odradek said:


> Marx Brothers - A Day At The Races
> 
> Marx Brothers - Monkey Business


This creases me up every time I watch it:






Harpo's autobiography is beyond charming.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Shaver said:


> This creases me up every time I watch it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful, and this:




and this:





I can't find my two favourites, the final scene of Duck Soup, and the Maurice Chevalier impressions in A Night at the Opera.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

if the nightingale could sing like you...


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> if the nightingale could sing like you...


Exactly!


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

The mysterious meeting with "the Cowboy" in Mulholland Drive.



> Cowboy: A man's attitude... a man's attitude goes some ways. The way his life will be. Is that somethin' you agree with?
> Adam Kesher: Sure.
> Cowboy: Now... did you answer cause you thought that's what I wanted to hear, or did you think about what I said and answer cause you truly believe that to be right?
> Adam Kesher: I agree with what you said, truthfully.
> ...





> Cowboy: There's sometimes a buggy. How many drivers does a buggy have?
> Adam Kesher: One.
> Cowboy: So, let's just say I'm driving this buggy. And, if you fix your attitude, you can ride along with me.







and, to keep things vaguely clothing related, would anyone kow where to get a coat like that cowboy wears?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ First rate, I viewed that particular movie again only last week - "Hey pretty girl, time to wake up".


----------

